# pit bull weight



## rscan925 (Jun 23, 2009)

hello i have an 8 week old blue nose pit bull. i took it to the vet and they said he weighs 5 lbs. my friend brought his 8 week old blue nose over and he weighs 15 lbs.. is this normal?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i don't know....but i took my new pup to the vet Friday and she was 13.5 pounds and she is 8 weeks old


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki weighed 5 lbs at 8 weeks and is now 2 years old and weighs 58. There really is no concrete way to tell how big a pup is going to be based on their weight as a puppy though. 

When it comes to APBT you don't want to worry about them getting big as they are not a large breed. And just to play devil's advocate, you do know that "blue nose" isn't a "type" of pit bull right? It simply describes the color of the dog's nose.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

It also depends on what your friend calls a pitbull. A true American Pitbull Terrier is a small dog, where an American bully is much larger, BUT both are refered to as pitbulls even tho they are two completely different breeds of dogs. Very common misconceptions.

Im thinking your friend has an American Bully as most blue colored "pitbulls" are. Not all, but id say 90% of them that i see are.

5lbs does NOT seem small at all to me for an APBT


----------



## rscan925 (Jun 23, 2009)

And just to play devil's advocate, you do know that "blue nose" isn't a "type" of pit bull right? It simply describes the color of the dog's nose.[/QUOTE]

lol yea im aware that a blue nose is just the color of the APBT's nose.. i guess i didnt word it very good..lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

What pups weigh at any given age has many factors; so, there is no "weight chart" for growth so to speak for the APBT like there is for human children.
Here are some of the things that play a part:
-biggest one IMO genetics/bloodline/the way they are bred (outcross, linebreeding etc. )
-proper nutrition
-overall health
(things like, was the pup ever sickly, was she a runt, was she infested with worms/fleas....)
-environment
-exercise


Also overly chubby pups may be cute but it really isn't very healthy.


----------



## rscan925 (Jun 23, 2009)

im hoping he doesnt get too big. the dam was only around 45 pounds and the sire was 80 so it can be anywhere in between. im hoping he stays around 55-65 lbs. hes a little one though so i think he'll be good on size. He had worms and fleas when i got him and i've started the deworming process.


----------



## rscan925 (Jun 23, 2009)

here are some pics of the size difference. the other girl claims hers is also 8 weeks but im not sure ho accurate she is since she bought hers from a shady BYB.

hers is the bigger one.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

that other dog looks to be about 12 weeks, but thats just by sight.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Bentley weighed 4 lbs at 6 wks.Now hes 9 months and is around 50 lbs


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

nemo was 4.7lbs at 8 weeks, and now 40 at 6.5mths.

good wieght for an apbt is only 40-60lbs, dont worry, he'll get big soon


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

The bigger pup also looks older...Maybe 10 to 12 weeks IMO


Very cute pup you have!!


----------



## Atheist (Apr 27, 2009)

Hate to sound sarcastic but then again I can't resist. Some dogs are bigger than others. Wow


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Boomer was 12lbs at 8 weeks and he is huge now, at 2yrs hes sitting right around 68 to 70lbs. he is definitely on the lage end of an acceptible apbt.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

That's not odd because we have such a variety going on in the breed your pups parents may be of smaller bloodlines where as the other dog is from parents with thick or taller bloodlines. For instance my girl chaka was like tiny tiny when i got her which she was a week younger then a litter I had on the ground and they were twice her side but chaka's dam was about 18in and 45lbs where as my bitch was 21in and about 60lbs bred to an even bigger male (smaller in height he was about 19in tall but he was about 80+ lbs) so there are a lot of factors you have to look at.

Long as the vet didn't say the puppy was unhealthy no worries....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

be patient bro, she will fill out....


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i would hope the vet would inform you if it was abnormal.


----------



## rscan925 (Jun 23, 2009)

i think im just so used to being around all the massive 80+ lbs pit bulls. i actually hope he stays around 50-55 lbs since he is my first apbt that i will be taking care of all by myself.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

lol at the 80+lb "pitbulls" and massive is def not a word to describe an apbt. You should inform your friends that they have Ambullies, and be proud your dog. Your dog will more than likely fit the standard, unlike your friends.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis was 6 pounds at 8 weeks and now at 10 months he is 41 pounds.


----------



## rscan925 (Jun 23, 2009)

im pretty sure that they are apbts and not bulldogs. there not my friends but they are breeders i meet at the local petsmart that claim they have ukc papers on them and they enter them in the pulling competitions. but what do i know i came to this site to learn stuff and so far i have. either way ill be much happier smaller one. i need something that can stay as athletic as me.


----------

